

Why apple REALLY bought Beats by Dr. Dre - okosisi
http://ojiudezue.com/blog/index.php/simple-answers-to-complex-questions-why-did-apple-buy-beats-by-dr-dre

======
shopinterest
<quote>I’m starting a new series called simple answers to complex questions.
It’s imagined along the same general principles that undoubtedly led to the
principle of parsimony called Occam’s Razor. I will delve into many seemingly
perplexing questions which likely has tons of experts or even academics
commenting and opining on all sides. And will offer a well-reasoned answer
with relative philosophical economy or simplicity. This answer may be well
researched and presented with data or may be a shot from a gut. But overall it
will have the distinctive ring of truth.</quote>

TL:DR - Like everyone who has an opinion (and an asshole), I have one too. I'd
like to think my opinion of these complex issues is awesome based on a couple
of random thoughts that kinda-sorta make sense to me in the shower or
somewhere reading twitter and some news. So my blog is here. Your life is now
complete and free of reasoned debate with facts and stuff. These "facts" I
mentioned and my conclusions have the 'distinctive ring of truth' so that's
all you need. Isn't life awesome?

~~~
okosisi
You're right this is just an opinion and it come from one of 7 billion. No
defense there. But in the end, most of the tech press is opinion. And you have
to check on the track record of the writer. To the substance - it has been
puzzling to figure out WHY. It's not the ear phone tech. And I don't buy
'streaming service'. There are much better ones out there in the tier 2
services and Beats isn't doing so we'll. So what is it? The clue has been in
hiring those 2 guys and their connections. Not just to the music industry but
to up and coming celebs. Their street cred. It's just an opinion but it's
testable within a year when they engage those assets they just bought.

